# Very Blue Vostok



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

I aquired another V-A a couple of weeks back and have been struggling with the strap choice. mesh, NSA, solid oyster.. decisions decisions. Plumped for a shark/sports-deployment in the end. I like blue...










p.s what's the general opinion on divers on leather? To me they just seem 'wrong'.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

One of my favourite modern Vostoks, I put mine on one of Roy`s blue 300B Swiss rubber deployments, which seems to suit it rather well




















djacks42 said:


> p.s what's the general opinion on divers on leather? To me they just seem 'wrong'.


I prefer leather to remain on it`s original owner wondering round a field eating grass


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

djacks42 said:


> I aquired another V-A a couple of weeks back and have been struggling with the strap choice. mesh, NSA, solid oyster.. decisions decisions. Plumped for a shark/sports-deployment in the end. I like blue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite Amphibia... I have three of this model. I'm wearing one today on a blue synthetic mesh strap, another's on a wide navy velcro. The third is on a blue leather like yours and I think it's the best of the bunch. They're big, solid watches, and need a strap that spreads the load!

regards


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

djacks42 said:


> p.s what's the general opinion on divers on leather? To me they just seem 'wrong'.


I'm a desk diver and, in general, don't have a problem with divers on leather. However, it does depend on the kind of strap & getting the match right eg. a 'tool', or 'sports' type leather strap is going to look better suited to a diver than a more dressy style.

Here are two examples of my own that I think work OK:

Matt black leather with blue stitching & edges on a Vostok Europe:



















Black leather aviator style on a Laco:


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a desk diver and, in general, don't have a problem with divers on leather. However, it does depend on the kind of strap & getting the match right eg. a 'tool', or 'sports' type leather strap is going to look better suited to a diver than a more dressy style.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

More blue:










Cheers


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i got this one on a blue shark strap,










bowie


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some really nice watches here, really love the blue dials









Keeps reminding me that I haven't got myself a Vostok yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Keeps reminding me that I haven't got myself a Vostok yet












Why?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Keeps reminding me that I haven't got myself a Vostok yet
> ...


I know I know it's there in my mind but others keep getting in it's way









I'm sure you know what I mean


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

MoRe BluE.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Yet more blue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK this isn`t a Vostok but it is blue* & IMHO very cool









*Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602 c1990`s*










*Actually it`s more a bluey/purple but who cares


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK this isn`t a Vostok but it is blue* & IMHO very cool


Very cool pic, too, Mac 

Two more cool blues:



















And back to Vostok:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've found this one today







.

I love the 'applied by hand' lume on these 70's dials







. Looks like the spade hands have been duluxed though







.

Note the 18 jewel movement sans date  .


----------

